# Help me find my type



## ObsidianShadow1 (Jul 23, 2010)

pc3000 said:


> Here's another different opinion, lol - I get an INFP vibe from you.
> 
> Functions for some types are:
> 
> ...


I read the article, and I have found a few that seem interesting:

Te
Fi
Ni
Si (I don't relate to this as well, but the fact that they need rhythm and balance in their lives and relationships sounds faintly like me.)


----------



## ObsidianShadow1 (Jul 23, 2010)

vel said:


> Can you also just give us a free style essay on just how your life goes? - how does your average day go in general, what things do you value the most, what things regularly bug you, what do you value most in other people and what qualities do you find most repulsive in others, how do you evaluate people in general, how do you arrive at your decisions, what factors are you most likely to pay attention to when deciding on things. Any peculiarities that you have noticed about your personality? Anything that makes you stand out from other people that you know? What do you yourself think are your strengths and weaknesses?


On an average day, I go to school and work extremely hard. I barely acknowledge my classmates unless they are in a group with me or if they are my friends. I am not the ringleader of my close circle of friends, but I do talk a lot with them. They are always surprised when I bring up a perverted topic, because they never suspect me of being perverted. What they don't realize is that when I'm with my ESFP friend, we are very perverted and suggestive. :tongue: I am normally quiet at school unless someone addresses me. I value understanding and acceptance of differences. When people are not understanding or they don't accept differences, it infuriates me. Homework that is just "busy work" bores me to tears. Bubbly and preppy behavior taxes my reserves and then I feel like going home and hiding in my room for the rest of the day, which I don't do often. My shyness bugs me, because it leaves me tounge-tied and flustered when interacting with others. Normally I am not very shy with those close to me, and I feel like I should act the way I do with them when I'm feeling shy. I try not to judge people when I first meet them. I put myself in their place and see the world from their viewpoint. When I decide something, I weigh the options to see which has more benefit. I don't like deciding if it's deciding between two things I like equally. I am a peculiar person. I have a twisted sense of humor, I cannot stand little children, hugging freaks me out, and being girly isn't fun for me. Most people my age are obsessed with guys, television, and popularity. I hardly ever watch television, popularity is not something I envy, and most guys my age are stupid. I love older guys, and I feel like a little kid whenever I flirt with them. My flirting is subtle but I get starry-eyed over the guy, and I suspect I scare him a little. :crazy: My strengths are writing, finding symbolism in all things, horseback riding, archery, using logic, and playing the guitar. I am weak at small talk, expressing my thoughts and emotions out loud, and analyzing myself. 

Well, this is my essay. I'm sorry if my thoughts are jumbled.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

ObsidianShadow1 said:


> ...I go to school and work extremely hard. I barely acknowledge my classmates ...
> ... I am normally quiet at school unless someone addresses me.
> ... I value understanding and acceptance of differences. ...
> ... Homework that is just "busy work" bores me to tears. ...
> ...


Sounds INTJ-ish to me.

Most of females test as F-type (about 80%) so T-type women might feel a bit out of place not being 'girly' enough by society's standards.


----------



## ObsidianShadow1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, that IS the result I first received. I wouldn't be surprised. But the description on another website doesn't sound like me. I know that people don't fit the description of their type to a T, because that would mean they were a stereotypical version of their type. I am not arrogant or confident in my abilities, rather, I second-guess myself. I did that even before I learned about all of these personality types.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Among the few INTJs that I've known in my life doubt, anxiety, delayed response time that can be confused with procrastination were all shared qualities. This is result of having dominant introverted intuitive function. From the profiles that I've read of INTJs I think they make them sound more confident, more leader-like, more sure of themselves than they really are. INTJ usually needs a lot of time to think over a problem and decide what to do, they can even over-analyze and over-think things at times. However once INTJ has thought it over thoroughly and has had all required evidence to make a good decision, then they can appear very confident carrying the decision out or informing others about it. They also can appear confident because they do not care too much about what other people think of them.

Read the adjectives here and see if you ever thought this about yourself - these are somewhat negative, but they shall dilute the overly positive attitude of stereotypical profiles: INTJ - Jung Type Descriptions


----------



## ObsidianShadow1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have seen this site before and I do sound like an INTJ/INTP crossover. The horror!:crazy:


----------



## ObsidianShadow1 (Jul 23, 2010)

The INFP type also seems to be a part of me, too. Could you ask me some more questions, please?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

ObsidianShadow1 said:


> The INFP type also seems to be a part of me, too. Could you ask me some more questions, please?


INFPs are sort of similar to INTJs in that they also use TeFi for decision making. In INTJs though their Fi is tertiary 'relief' function that sometimes pops us and makes them crave for emotional harmony, sometimes makes them moody and refusing to do something because they don't feel like doing it. For INFPs introverted feeling Fi is their dominant function, meaning their own feelings is the primary lens through which they orient themselves in this world. As a result they are much more emotional than INTJs. Some of them have an uneasy relationship with their Te because it is their inferior function, the Achilles heel, and if you observe their forums you will frequently see posts pop up about the need to do what is logical by society's standards, as in picking a practical career for example, but their desire for self-expression in combination with inferior Te pulls them in other direction so it is a question that they like to contemplate on. It is much less of a question for INTJs about what is logical path for them to follow as their Te is auxiliary, but they may struggle expressing their feelings and run more into a problem with them in their 20s and 30s as their Fi starts developing but they don't know quite how to handle it. If you read through their forum you will see a number of threads that address topic of how to deal with emotion. Their inferior function is Se so they may be sensitive to excessive physical displays, such as caring too much about one's appearance, sleeping around, excessive gluttony, people suddenly yelling or performing some sudden movements tends to unsettle INTJs. This sort of behavior doesn't make much sense to them just like INFPs may be in a conundrum with their inferior Te function.

INFP intuitive function is extraverted intuition Ne while for INTJs it is introverted intuition Ni. INTJs are prone to observing how things work and spend a lot of time thinking about their observations. INFPs with their Ne would be prone to thinking how things could be made to work, thus generating new potential situations and opportunities in their mind.


----------



## ObsidianShadow1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Would you say that I'm an INFP or an INTJ?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

ObsidianShadow1 said:


> Would you say that I'm an INFP or an INTJ?


that you commented that you can't stand little children, hugs and being girly, points toward a T rather than F
otherwise I don't know, I gave you rough descriptions of each - up to your to decide which one fits you better
you can hang out in INTJ and INFP forum and see where posters are more alike you


----------

